# Hi from France



## mart1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi!

We are Martin and Emilie, from France in the Jura montains.
Each time we have holidays, we're riding across Europ with our small toyota hiace :



We have many experiences to share, but at first, I have to revise my english, and also how to use our computer 

See you soon!
Martin


----------



## Devonlad (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome, look forward to some of your stories. At least you can get your motor in nicer places than my big van.

Devonlad


----------



## mart1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi, and thanks for welcoming us 
That's sure it's easier with our hiace for parking and wild camping.
But it's not a big confort, we're just sleeping and eating inside...
It's a choice and we choose discretion, to park and camp whereever we want (the most possible)


----------



## moggy (Feb 24, 2012)

*hello*



mart1 said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are Martin and Emilie, from France in the Jura montains.
> Each time we have holidays, we're riding across Europ with our small toyota hiace :
> ...



hello and welcome


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 24, 2012)

:wave::welcome::have fun:


----------



## n brown (Feb 24, 2012)

bienvenue a nos amis francais!hello chaps!


----------



## Kath (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Mart,
We have friends who live in Gex.
Love the walking over the Jura from the ski centre.
Kath


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi Martin and Emilie welcome to the site from a cold, damp and windy Outer Hebrides - as long as you can use a keyboard then the site is easy to use - look forward to reading some of you stories. If ever need help when and if ever you visit the UK just ask away, we are a very friendly lot and help each other. - take care and travel safe. :banana:


----------



## lotty (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome
:welcome:


----------



## scampa (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## runnach (Feb 24, 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue, camping sauvage est tres facile en France.

Naturallement c'est possible en Angleterre et nous aidez toi quand vous visitez.

Angleterre, Ecosse et Pays de Galle tres beau.

Channa


----------



## mart1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for welcoming us  !
Our next trip is Portugal in April-May. I'll post photos later when we will back 
We would love to visit England, Scotland, Wales, Eire and Ulster, but we haven't got enough holidays before this summer :sad: ...

To finish our introduction, we love :

trekking in mountains in summer


also in winter


trekking near ocean


canoe kayak on lakes, and quiet rivers


and, off course camping in the nature across Europ :wacko:

See you soon :wave:


----------



## Dezi (Feb 25, 2012)

bonjour Martin et Emilie. 

We have fond memories of a wonderful meal in CLairvaux-les-Lacs,where we stayed overnight on our way to Italy a few years ago.

Dezi :cheers:


----------



## mart1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Dezi,

Lakes area is a very nice place in Jura 
Clairvaux is very touristic, but there are several lakes wilder near.

I posted POIs here :
Le-Camping-Sauvage.fr - Cartes d'emplacements de camping sauvage ou bivouac en France
(access for small vehicules, sorry)


----------



## Douzeper (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome. I wish my French was as good as your English


----------



## Justjack (Feb 25, 2012)

bonjour et un accueil très chaleureux à ce forum convivial.    :welcome:

(ok, I cheated and used google translate, my own version was pitiful)


----------



## freelander (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi both :welcome: to wild camping.


----------



## mart1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you all for welcoming us 
Now, I've just to learn how to use this website... :lol-061: , not  easy with google translate...


----------



## Channelcrosser (Feb 26, 2012)

Bonjour Mart1 et bienvenue

so is there a French Website for Wildcamping that us anglais should look at ?

Good luck with the trip to Portugal - we hope to be there in October.

When you come across La Manche and if you want any information about Dover send me a message!
:dance:

ps - if any Forum members want any info about Dover and Channel etc same applies - send me a message!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome to the site, It's addictive!

Rob


----------

